# [EVDL] PacTracker users



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Has anyone bought and installed a PacTracker. I like the idea and want to
install one on my truck. I am wondering about Quality, user friendliness,
and company stability. Any comments?

Jerry
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Jerry,

Matt Graham and I got one and installed it on Joule Injected. Matt has 
been testing it out there and it has been working great. Matt has been 
very happy with it. Quality has been good and the folks at PakTrakr have 
been good to work with.

If you email Matt, I'm sure he will be happy to answer any questions you 
have on it.

Hope that helps.

Shawn Waggoner
Florida EAA



> Gerald Wagner wrote:
> > Has anyone bought and installed a PacTracker. I like the idea and want to
> > install one on my truck. I am wondering about Quality, user friendliness,
> > and company stability. Any comments?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've been beta testing the PakTrakr from early on, and
have had great success with it. The company is always
ready to help, and takes suggestions for updates etc,
great. I've seen where also a couple of guys are
working on a GUI for the PakTrakr's serial output
data, to be sent live to an onboard carPC. 

I wouldn't give my unit back to them if they asked.

M.Barkley
www.texomaev.com



--- "Shawn Waggoner (FLEAA)" <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > Hi Jerry,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Perhaps this site would be useful to you...

http://www.evconvert.com/article/dougs-paktrakr-with-zaurus

Debbie



> --- Gerald Wagner <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Has anyone bought and installed a PacTracker. I like the idea and
> > want to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Gerald and all (wow, my first post in quite a few months!),
> Has anyone bought and installed a PacTracker. I like the idea and want to
> install one on my truck. I am wondering about Quality, user friendliness,
> and company stability. Any comments?
I caught wind of the PakTrakr system a little while back, and 
immediately got one with the current sensor and RS-232 output. I was 
really impressed, especially for the price. They are constantly working 
on improvements too, so it's only going to get better. My only concern 
(which holds for all great EV product manufacturers) is that they will 
somehow disappear! Although with things moving the way they are, that 
doesn't seem to be the trend.

Anyhow, I started stocking the PakTrakr. Several closer pictures and 
much of what PakTrakr has to offer can be seen here:

http://www.evsource.com/tls_paktrakr.php

-Ryan
-- 

- EV Source <http://www.evsource.com> -
Professional grade electric vehicle parts and resources
E-mail: mailto:[email protected]
Toll-free: 1-877-215-6781

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey everyone,

As Shawn indicated, I've been very satisfied with PakTrakr and KJHall, the
manufacturer. There's only one of the 600EV units installed in JI, so only
six of its 25 batteries are being monitored. The first in the series
provides power for the display unit. I really need to pick up three more of
the remotes to finish off the pack. Yes, I know that 4 units X 6 batteries
equals only 24, but Ken has made mention of a 7-battery remote, which is
hopefully coming out soon.

Shawn and I also picked up the current sensor and the data cable. Now the
current sensor is a bit tight for beefier cable. There was no way I was
getting 3/0 cable through it! For a daily driver with more reasonable
battery cable it probably won't be an issue. Also, they only go up to 500
amps, I believe, so that kind of puts a cramp on the Z2K!

I did notice some abnormal data (occasional bad characters), but it
coincided with some of the peppier acceleration periods. I had made no
attempt to relocate the data cable away from my longer temporary jumper of
smaller gauge battery cable I used for the current sensor, so I'm pretty
confident that was the culprit.

Since Joule Injected has been out of commission lately, I haven't had a
chance to get back into it. When it's back on the road you should definitely
see more posts about this nice setup from Ken and the rest of the folks at
KJHall!

Matt Graham
300V Nissan 240SX "Joule Injected"
http://www.jouleinjected.com


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Shawn Waggoner (FLEAA)
Sent: Thursday, August 09, 2007 5:42 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] PacTracker users

Hi Jerry,

Matt Graham and I got one and installed it on Joule Injected. Matt has 
been testing it out there and it has been working great. Matt has been 
very happy with it. Quality has been good and the folks at PakTrakr have 
been good to work with.

If you email Matt, I'm sure he will be happy to answer any questions you 
have on it.

Hope that helps.

Shawn Waggoner
Florida EAA



> Gerald Wagner wrote:
> > Has anyone bought and installed a PacTracker. I like the idea and want to
> > install one on my truck. I am wondering about Quality, user friendliness,
> > and company stability. Any comments?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

can the current sensor be used on the motor?
can there be more than one current sensor?
what is the accuracy of the hall effect vs the shunt?

if i have a 48 volt system of 12 12 volt batteries
[three in parallel, four groups of 3 parallel] can i
just monitor the four parallel groups or do i need to
monitor all 12 batteries?



> --- Matt Graham <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hey everyone,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Did you say the main unit is powered on the first battery in the string. Could it be that under high load the battery is sagging enough to make the PakTrakr brown out? Can it be powerd from the 12V SLI battery?

Mike,
Anchorage, Ak.

----- Original Message -----
From: Matt Graham <[email protected]>
Date: Friday, August 10, 2007 11:19 am
Subject: Re: [EVDL] PacTracker users
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List' <[email protected]>

> Hey everyone,
> 
> As Shawn indicated, I've been very satisfied with PakTrakr and 
> KJHall, the
> manufacturer. There's only one of the 600EV units installed in JI, 
> so only
> six of its 25 batteries are being monitored. The first in the series
> provides power for the display unit. I really need to pick up three 
> more of
> the remotes to finish off the pack. Yes, I know that 4 units X 6 
> batteriesequals only 24, but Ken has made mention of a 7-battery 
> remote, which is
> hopefully coming out soon.
> 
> Shawn and I also picked up the current sensor and the data cable. 
> Now the
> current sensor is a bit tight for beefier cable. There was no way I 
> wasgetting 3/0 cable through it! For a daily driver with more 
> reasonablebattery cable it probably won't be an issue. Also, they 
> only go up to 500
> amps, I believe, so that kind of puts a cramp on the Z2K!
> 
> I did notice some abnormal data (occasional bad characters), but it
> coincided with some of the peppier acceleration periods. I had made no
> attempt to relocate the data cable away from my longer temporary 
> jumper of
> smaller gauge battery cable I used for the current sensor, so I'm 
> prettyconfident that was the culprit.
> 
> Since Joule Injected has been out of commission lately, I haven't 
> had a
> chance to get back into it. When it's back on the road you should 
> definitelysee more posts about this nice setup from Ken and the 
> rest of the folks at
> KJHall!
> 
> Matt Graham
> 300V Nissan 240SX "Joule Injected"
> http://www.jouleinjected.com
> 
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
> On Behalf
> Of Shawn Waggoner (FLEAA)
> Sent: Thursday, August 09, 2007 5:42 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] PacTracker users
> 
> Hi Jerry,
> 
> Matt Graham and I got one and installed it on Joule Injected. Matt 
> has 
> been testing it out there and it has been working great. Matt has 
> been 
> very happy with it. Quality has been good and the folks at PakTrakr 
> have 
> been good to work with.
> 
> If you email Matt, I'm sure he will be happy to answer any 
> questions you 
> have on it.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Shawn Waggoner
> Florida EAA
> 


> > Gerald Wagner wrote:
> > > Has anyone bought and installed a PacTracker. I like the idea
> > and want to
> > > install one on my truck. I am wondering about Quality, user
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, given the high current draws and the current battery condition 
(the current set of Orbitals have been pretty abused and are not holding 
up to well) it may very well have been low voltage on the battery that 
causes the issue. However, the PakTrakr is only test mounted and the odd 
characters is most likely from noise/interference as Matt mentioned. 
When the other monitors are installed the wiring will be addressed then. 
It is currently in as a test to see how well the unit works. So far so 
good! As far as using a separate battery, it is powered from the sense 
leads themselves, not a separate input to the device - so it has to be 
powered by the first battery.

Shawn Waggoner
FLEAA



> MIKE WILLMON wrote:
> > Did you say the main unit is powered on the first battery in the string. Could it be that under high load the battery is sagging enough to make the PakTrakr brown out? Can it be powerd from the 12V SLI battery?
> >
> > Mike,
> ...


----------

